
Is YouTube limiting Coronavirus recommendations? - bmdavi3
Users of YouTube are familiar with how watching a single video on a new topic can result in the recommendation engine suddenly pouring tons of other related videos into the &quot;Recommended&quot; section.  I sometimes won&#x27;t click on an otherwise interesting video if I don&#x27;t want to risk my recommended section becoming polluted.<p>Here&#x27;s where I admit that I&#x27;ve been obsessing about coronavirus non-stop for the last two weeks.  I&#x27;ve been Googling for it, searching YouTube for it, and have even subscribed to a couple channels about it.  But I don&#x27;t see them in the recommended section.<p>For someone who&#x27;s admittedly been obsessing about this to what is probably an unhealthy degree, this might be exactly what I need and a good thing for me personally.  But I&#x27;m curious if others have noticed this and wanted to share that some kind of manual intervention in the YouTube recommendation engine might be in place.
======
jquast
coronavirus videos are demonetized, i suspect the recommendation engine only
wishes to recommend videos that provide profitable advertising

[https://www.theverge.com/2020/3/4/21164553/youtube-
coronavir...](https://www.theverge.com/2020/3/4/21164553/youtube-coronavirus-
demonetization-sensitive-subjects-advertising-guidelines-revenue)

